# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Đến Thái Lan nên đến khu vui chơi Pattaya

## yeuhanoi

*Pattaya trước kia là một làng chài nhỏ ven biển. Nhưng ngày nay, nó trở thành phố biển nổi tiếng khắp thế giới bởi một dịch vụ đặc biệt gọi là "sex-show". Chính phủ Thái Lan cũng như chính quyền địa phương đã cho phép khai thác và tạo điều kiện phát triển các dịch vụ về sex như một đặc trưng của thành phố, và của cả Thái Lan. Đến Pattaya, có rất nhiều điều thú vị đang chờ đón bạn.* 


*Show biểu diễn của các vũ công chuyển đổi giới tính:* 

Đòan diễn Alcazar mang đến cho du khách 3 buổi biểu diễn mỗi ngày 6h, 8h và 9h30 tối. Riêng ngày thứ 7 có thêm một suất diễn vào lúc 11h khuya.


*Làng voi Pattaya*: 

Nằm trên đường Phonpraphanimit, làng voi Pattaya mang đến cho du khách cơ hội chúng kiến tận mắt cuộc sống thường ngày của các chú voi và những người quản tượng. Tại đây còn có các sân khấu biểu diễn xiếc voi với các màn diễn ấn tượng như voi đá banh, chiến tranh voi hay voi diễu hành. Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết, bạn có thể truy cập website: www.elephant-vilage-pattaya.com


_Làng voi Pattaya_
*Thế giới dưới nước Pattaya*: 

Một địa điểm mới thu hút khách du lịch . Nơi đây nổi tiếng là khu thế giới dưới nước lớn nhất và hiện đại nhất Châu Á với đường ngầm dài 100m và dày 6,4m, du khách có thể đi sâu vào lòng đại dương và ngắm nhìn hàng nghìn loài sinh vật biển.

Riêng tại thế giới nước này có hơn 4000 sinh vật biển bao gồm 200 loài khác nhau và có nguồn gốc trong nước, và cả những loài vật quý hiếm trên thế giới.

Giờ mở cửa : 9:00 sáng đến 6 giờ chiều mỗi ngày (last admission 5.30 p.m.)
Giá vé : Người lớn 450 Baht; Trẻ em 250 Baht.

_Thế giới dưới nước Pattaya_

*Đảo Koh Larn:* 

Ngoài khơi bờ biển là Ko Larn, là một hòn đảo san hô, còn gọi là hòn đảo trơ trụi. Tại những nơi này, đã từ lâu do ngư dân sử dụng chất nổ đánh cá, phá hủy san hô và làm cho đàn cá không phát triển. Vẫn còn những chiếc thuyền có đáy bằng kính đưa đón du khách từ tàu thả lưới, đến bờ các đảo trơ trụi, giúp du khách nhìn vào san hô màu xám đã chết, bằng một niềm hy vọng thấy được vài thứ còn sống sót và đang chuyển động.

Ko Larn có bờ biển cát khá rộng, mịn màng mà Pattaya không có, chính là nơi kỳ diệu, giúp du khách thoải mái thư giãn. Tại bờ biển mọc lên nhiều nhà hàng chuyên phục vụ biển đặc sản cao cấp ngon lành và sẵn có cơ sở vật chất dành cho các môn thể thao ở dưới nước, đối với những vị khách muốn khuấy động ngay ghế dựa lưng của họ tại bờ biển. Ngoài ra, tại hòn đảo này cũng có một số sân chơi golf.

Năm này qua năm khác, du khách khám phá càng ngày càng xa hơn về phía Nam của Pattaya, phát hiện nhiều vùng nghỉ mát lý tưởng, kết hợp những căn nhà nghỉ mát, tọa lạc quanh một hồ nước êm dịu nên thơ, cung ứng cho du khách nhiều hoạt động thích thú: những buổi biễu diễn voi, vườn ươm hoa phong lan và khu vườn trồng xương rồng đủ loại.

_Một góc đảo Koh Larn_

Khu biểu diễn sex show: Có lẽ với những người chưa đi xem Sex show ở Thái lan bao giờ thì không thể nào tưởng tượng ra được những thứ mà các "diễn viên" chuyên nghiệp thể hiện trên sân khấu.

Nếu muốn tận mắt chứng kiến, bạn phải bỏ ra hơn 1000 baht (tương đương 500.000 VND).

*Lời khuyên:* những ai không muốn "phải chạy loạn" thì không nên vào vì chắc chắn nếu vào trong đấy, bạn sẽ phải chạy khỏi chỗ ngồi ít nhất 1 lần. Còn những ai tò mò muốn tìm hiểu và khám phá thì tốt nhất nếu có ai đưa tay ra để dắt bạn vào chỗ ngồi thì bạn... cứ thử xem.

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$)* - *HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Thái Lan* - *tour du lich Thai Lan*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào *du lịch Thái Lan* - *du lich Thai Lan*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

con voi với con cá heo nhìn cute thế  :Wink: )
Thích thật

----------


## nguyetnt

đẹp nhảy..........

----------


## sharing83

nhà nào có trẻ con thì phải vào mấy chỗ này

----------


## quanghuy00

Thái Lan nó phát triển du lịch có định hướng rõ ràng, nhiều địa điểm vui chơi giải trí hấp dẫn thiệt

----------


## nhoc135

mùa hè mà đi du lịch Thái Lan thì thật là tuyệt

----------


## dung89

em nhỏ nào thích đi sở thú thì bố mẹ đưa tới đây nè

----------


## hienplus0612

kiếm xiền làm chuyến ngay thôi, nghe cũng hấp dẫn quá

----------

